# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben

## stijkeltje

Yvonne. (alias: Stijkeltje)

Ik ben op zoek naar informatie over mensen die ervaring hebben met het operatief verwijderen van een AVM (arterioveneuze malformatie) die tussen de grote en kleine hersenen zit.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stijkeltje.... :Big Grin: 

Hallo....oeps dat is een moeilijke vraag...ik hoop dat iemand een goed antwoord voor je heeft..veel sterkte ermee....ik kan je helaas niet helpen, maar wens je alle goeds...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## stijkeltje

Bedankt Elisabeth  :Smile: 





> Stijkeltje....
> 
> Hallo....oeps dat is een moeilijke vraag...ik hoop dat iemand een goed antwoord voor je heeft..veel sterkte ermee....ik kan je helaas niet helpen, maar wens je alle goeds...
> Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eeen zeer ingewikkelde materie.....wauw.....het zou fijn zijn als "iemand" kon reageren....belangrijk onze hersenen, ze regelen alles in het lichaam... :Wink: 
succes maar weer....en uiteraard schrijf ik even iets op, dus "graag gedaan" 
hopenlijk heb je nog even de tijd....

Warme groet... :Embarrassment:

----------

